# Can't connect to the URL, only the IP



## Klaus

(I've been bugging Morrus and Psion thanks to orkut, but I thought I'd bug more people here...  ).

For the past 3 days I've been unable to connect to either EN World or Circvs Maximvs, I keep getting a "Server Not Found" message. Can't connect to www.cyberstreet.com either.

Psion sent me the IP address for EN World, and that's how I'm currently connecting (it's very annoying, though, because all images are broken links and I have to log in everytime I connect). And even thought their IPs are the same, I can't connect to Circvs Maximvs (even if I try the link to the Sci-Fi News in Media Lounge, which is expressed with the IP, instead of the URL).

I tried pinging both sites, and got no reply (but I can ping the IP). I can ping the sites through another website, though ( www.dnsstuff.com ).

So, any insights?


----------



## Jdvn1

Unrelated, but I started an EN World Orkut Community. 

Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Morrus

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Unrelated, but I started an EN World Orkut Community.




So did I.

And IUH has started a CM Orkut Community.

Klaus - I'm at a loss.  Both are running fine for everyone else. 

For CM, try the ENW IP you had and add /circvs/ to it.  Might work.

Other than that - it sounds like a DNS problem between you and the sevrer somewhere.  One of those things you just have to wait to clear up.


----------



## cybertalus

First things first, if you've got any firewall software running (including the one built in to XP), disable it and try to connect.

Next if you're on broadband, I'd try cycling the power to both your cable modem/DSL connector AND any router you've got connected to them.  Shut both devices down and leave them off for at least a minute.  Shut down your PC as well while you're doing this.

Next, check your HOSTS file.  If it has an entry for ENWorld which is different from the IP address Psion gave you, then comment out that entry and see if that fixes things.  You may need to reboot after doing this.

Alternatively if there is no entry in your HOSTS file for ENWorld, adding one with the IP address Psion gave you might fix the problem.  Again a reboot may be necessary.  Even if this does work, if ENWorld's IP address ever changes, you won't be able to connect while that entry remains in your HOSTS file.

Another option is to see if your ISP has alternate DNS servers available.  The messageboards at dslreports.com are a good source for this info for US ISPs, but I dunno about Brazillian ones.

Good luck.  DNS problems are a pain.


----------



## Jdvn1

Morrus said:
			
		

> So did I.



I did a search for one and it didn't turn up. I just did another search and it still didn't show up (though mine was made five days earlier).

Sigh.

Well, good to know!


----------



## Bront

Morrus said:
			
		

> Other than that - it sounds like a DNS problem between you and the sevrer somewhere.  One of those things you just have to wait to clear up.



Bingo.

That's your problem.  It's an internet provider issue.  Likely the route that it normaly takes to get here is down.

Back when I was using my own DNS server, I had it linked to several other servers.  I could try to pull some up, but finding a DNS server isn't too hard with a google search.  Or simply reconnect to your service provider.


----------



## Twin Rose

Last week, I was unable to get to www.microsoft.com ... Which is unfortunate because that's the address my DSL modem connects to to self-test the DNS and make sure it's working.  Everything else was fine, but my DSL was convinced that it wasn't working, so even while actively online it was warning me that I was working offline.


----------



## arwink

It would appear that Capellan is having the same problem. Hasn't been able to connect from his PC in a couple of days, and he's already disabled his firewall and checked with his provider to make sure it's not a DNS issue.


----------



## unleashed

Same problem here, and I too have checked with my ISP. I'm logged in through my ISPs proxy server right now as its IP address is in is a different range.


----------



## Erekose13

It would appear that doghead is having the same issue. He just emailed me.  Klaus, what IP did you get for ENWorld. Scratch that I know how to get that - http://65.127.163.19/  I'll pass on the advice here to doghead.


----------



## Klaus

I managed to connect by setting IE to use a proxy in (currently) Lithuania. The proxy I tried in the US didn't manage to connect to ENW or CM.

It's slow as hell, tho.


----------



## Wystan

How do I get an orkut account?


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> It would appear that doghead is having the same issue. He just emailed me.  Klaus, what IP did you get for ENWorld. Scratch that I know how to get that - http://65.127.163.19/  I'll pass on the advice here to doghead.



Just thought I'd mention that I tried the IP address solution and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Erekose13

I've passed on all the advice here, noting that the ISP was the favorite explanation. Hopefully he'll have luck with that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wystan said:
			
		

> How do I get an orkut account?



 Give your email address to someone with an orkut account.


----------



## Darkness

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd mention that I tried the IP address solution and it didn't work for me.



By the way, Nifelhein, a poster from Brazil, mentioned the same problem in RPG.net (i.e., not even the IP works for him), here. (Note: Tangency thread. Must be logged into RPG.net to read.)

His problem is: 







			
				Calypso said:
			
		

> You're crapping out at:
> 
> 63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com
> 
> NeoTech is, apparently, a backbone service provider, with a slowass page.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

This just started happening for me on my home computer.

It seems unlikely that all these people all around the world would simultaneously develop this problem coincidentally: Has ENWorld's host changed something this week?


----------



## trilobite

iwatt has not been able to get on ENWorld for the past week or so. He is in Chile. I had him try the IP address and it didn't work.


----------



## Nifelhein

Thanks for reposting ym problem, Darkness, I have been able to connect to the site just today, quick and simple. I will have to compare pinging with trace route to see what is happening now that wasn't before.

I advise people to ask those facign the issue to see if they can connect now.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I have had sporadic access over the week; it's affected both myself and another member over at CM as well. I was unable to access either ENW or CM for about five hours today, as was he; we were connecting from two seperate office buildings that belong to entirely different companies.


----------



## Crothian

I'm guessing the 5 hours of outage was hurricane related.


----------



## unleashed

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Thanks for reposting ym problem, Darkness, I have been able to connect to the site just today, quick and simple. I will have to compare pinging with trace route to see what is happening now that wasn't before.
> 
> I advise people to ask those facign the issue to see if they can connect now.



No, still can't connect without having to change over to my ISPs proxy server, and the only difference in access between that and my standard connection is a different range of IP addresses.


----------



## IronWolf

EN World's DNS information checks out on all the root servers for the .org domains.  They all reference the same set of nameservers and the nameservers both return 65.127.163.19 as the IP for www.enworld.org.  This was checked through DNS Stuff.

For people that are having trouble - assuming you are running a Windows 2000 or higher or a Linux box what do you get when you type the following from a command prompt (Start | Run | cmd):



		Code:
	

nslookup www.enworld.org


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast, located in Uruguay, has also been unable to access the site for over a week now. I was in contact with him via e-mail, and he was surprised that the site was up and running...he assumed there was another crash.

edit: Tonks is another poster who has been unable to access the site. 

In both of these cases, their last posts were on August 23. They haven't been able to reach the site since.


----------



## BOZ

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the 5 hours of outage was hurricane related.




was that it?  i was wondering.


----------



## Nifelhein

Compared to the trace route I did while I was unable to get to ENWorld )over at rpg.net, read the thread here) I get the same route, but now, as pointed out on the thread, cust.neotechus.com does not stop responding.

What troubles me is that nothing really changed between now and when i couldn't get here, the path is the very same, except now that one place, which may be DNS related, works for me right now, but when it will stop and why, beats me. If this is the same, then we could try to solve the issue with Neotechus, or NeoTech U.S. who seems to be somehow the reason behind all this.

They are a co-server and secondary DNS for single server. I suggest that we gather all those we know that cannot get to ENWorld on the thread I made over at RPG.net, that way we could easily know if any of them are still getting the problem.

Cheers,

Nif.


----------



## humble minion

*bump*

I'm still getting this problem after over a week - I can't get ENWorld at all at home, so to write this post I've had to sneak on here at work and hope the boss doesn't notice.  Has anyone pestered Neotech US about this or anything?  It's getting really frustrating.

I've posted trace route details in Nifelhein's rpg.net thread.


----------



## Klaus

I can connect to the URL only by using a proxy server (currently in Croatia). It´s faster than the one in Lithuania I used last week.

So this has been going on for a week for me.

How do I trace the route details?


----------



## unleashed

I'm still only able to connect by my ISPs proxy server too, going on 12 days now.

The site network-tools.com has a trace function.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is this happening with all of the out-of-country users or just some?


----------



## IronWolf

unleashed said:
			
		

> The site network-tools.com has a trace function.




Though that trace would be originating from a different point than your computer, so the results aren't as valid as if it had originated from your computer.


----------



## IronWolf

It looks like members from Brazil and Australia are having the biggest problems.  If people who are having trouble can post to this thread, please post your traceroute (include the time you did it in GMT) here. Make sure the traceroute was done from the computer that is experiencing trouble. Also note your general geographic location in the post. Even if you have already posted a traceroute, please do so again.

Obviously this is mainly for the people using proxies to work around the issue, as otherwise the people with the problem will not see this post!      I have posted a similar message over at rpg.net in the existing EN World thread as well.

From there I can try to contact the NOC of the problem point and hopefully by presenting them with some traceroutes from various locations they can look into the issue a little more.


----------



## cybertalus

Klaus said:
			
		

> How do I trace the route details?



Start > Run.  Type "cmd" (without the quotes) and hit enter.

At the command prompt type:  tracert enworld.org

If you wanna output the results to a text file so it's easier to copy and paste for Ironwolf, instead type:  tracert enworld.org > trace.txt

You won't see the results on screen, but they'll be output to a file called trace.txt, which will be in the directory shown at the command prompt.


----------



## unleashed

Thanks, cybertalus, that's far more useful.


----------



## cybertalus

Glad to help.  Hope you guys manage to get the problem resolved soon.


----------



## unleashed

Well here's my traceroute, which times out when trying to reach the neotechus IP (at least that's what I assume, as the last IP I can reach is the one before neotechus in the other traces I've been able to do via the site I posted earlier). Done 2:57:09 PM AEST, which would be 4:57:09 AM GMT (not including DST). I've included the trace text file as well as posting it in the SBLOCK below.

[SBLOCK=Traceroute] 1    19 ms    20 ms    20 ms  192.168.1.1 
  2    22 ms    23 ms    25 ms  lns3-loopback-0.Melbourne.netspace.net.au [203.17.101.67] 
  3    21 ms    24 ms    21 ms  core1-cr-gigether-5-2-11.Melbourne.netspace.net.au [203.10.110.195] 
  4     *       20 ms    23 ms  408.ge-1-1-0.GW3.MEL1.ALTER.NET [203.166.93.197] 
  5    32 ms    32 ms    22 ms  423.AT-6-0-1.XR2.MEL1.ALTER.NET [210.80.33.157] 
  6    37 ms    36 ms    36 ms  0.so-7-0-0.XT2.SYD2.ALTER.NET [210.80.32.229] 
  7   188 ms   188 ms   203 ms  0.so-6-1-0.IR2.SAC2.Alter.Net [210.80.49.82] 
  8   191 ms   191 ms   192 ms  0.so-2-0-0.IL2.SAC1.ALTER.NET [152.63.48.41] 
  9   190 ms   188 ms   189 ms  0.so-3-0-0.XL2.SCL2.ALTER.NET [152.63.48.94] 
 10   200 ms   199 ms   215 ms  0.so-7-0-0.BR1.SCL2.ALTER.NET [152.63.57.101] 
 11   196 ms   193 ms   196 ms  204.255.174.214 
 12   188 ms   189 ms   190 ms  svx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.214.133] 
 13   303 ms   274 ms   274 ms  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.10] 
 14   269 ms   267 ms   269 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.46] 
 15   283 ms   284 ms   284 ms  65.124.198.234 
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Xyanthon

I'm in Okinawa Japan and I can't access the site from home but can at work.  It is interesting to note that I'm not the only one.  I've tried from home on my XP box and my Linux box and no go.  It sucked not having Enworld for the weekend, heh.


----------



## Erekose13

Here is doghead's traceroute, he is in Victoria, which is about 9 hours ahead of GMT, so its was run at about 03:40 AM, GMT. I believe that he has already sent this to Morrus.

[sblock=traceroute] traceroute 65.127.163.19
traceroute to 65.127.163.19 (65.127.163.19), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets 
1  10.35.128.1 (10.35.128.1)  8.437 ms  5.387 ms  5.216 ms  
2  meb2-ge4-1-3.gw.optusnet.com.au (210.49.57.3)  8.891 ms  5.382 ms  5.519 ms  
3  sun5-ge4-15.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.37)  14.730 ms  9.927 ms  8.437 ms  
4  sun1-ge0-1.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.46)  7.089 ms  8.809 ms  13.272 ms  
5  ros1-pos13.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.86)  28.864 ms  22.952 ms  24.727 ms  
6  203.208.148.225 (203.208.148.225)  185.340 ms  182.421 ms  180.990 ms  
7  pax-brdr-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.1.1)  181.238 ms  182.009 ms  181.295 ms  
8  svl-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.214.37)  181.219 ms  183.456 ms  183.900 ms  
9  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net (67.14.3.10)  249.735 ms  250.610 ms  240.221 ms
10  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.46)  246.621 ms  247.002 ms  255.472 ms
11  65.124.198.234 (65.124.198.234)  254.959 ms  271.926 ms  263.828 ms
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *[/sblock]


----------



## Klaus

Double Post, sorry. The trace below was taken at 15:15 here, which ammounts to about 17:15 GMT, iirc.


----------



## Klaus

Here´s my traceroute. Note that I couldn´t trace it to enworld.org, just the IP address.

  1    39 ms    40 ms    39 ms  200.217.72.152 

  2    39 ms    39 ms    38 ms  200.216.4.157 

  3    39 ms    41 ms    38 ms  200.223.254.133 

  4   177 ms   171 ms   175 ms  200.223.131.246 

  5   186 ms   192 ms   195 ms  213.140.51.149 

  6   175 ms   175 ms   174 ms  213.140.39.242 

  7     *      351 ms   342 ms  jfk-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.30.17] 

  8   195 ms   195 ms   197 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2] 

  9   200 ms   194 ms   196 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50] 

 10   378 ms   389 ms   382 ms  65.124.198.234 

 11   380 ms   380 ms   387 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198] 

 12     *      380 ms   379 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19]


----------



## LightPhoenix

I was unable to resolve the dns of 65.124.198.234 to any domain, so it looks like that would be the problem right there.  This was where both traces that were posted timed out.  It would help if others posted trace routes as described above.


----------



## HeinorNY

*same here*

Same problem here since mid august.


2    61 ms    57 ms    56 ms  BrT-L10-paemt706-vrres.brasiltelecom.net.br [200.180.128.227] 

  3    55 ms    52 ms    51 ms  BrT-G2-0-2-726-paemt-core02.brasiltelecom.net.br [201.10.225.225] 

  4   200 ms   202 ms   202 ms  if-3-3.core1.MLN-Miami.teleglobe.net [66.110.68.29] 

  5   201 ms   199 ms   202 ms  216.6.48.9 

  6   305 ms   278 ms   426 ms  if-8-0.mcore4.NJY-Newark.teleglobe.net [216.6.63.37] 

  7   241 ms   238 ms   239 ms  if-6-0.mcore4.NQT-NewYork.teleglobe.net [216.6.63.42] 

  8   239 ms   238 ms   239 ms  if-8-0.core1.NYY-NewYork.teleglobe.net [216.6.87.6] 

  9   238 ms   242 ms   237 ms  ix-2-2.core1.NYY-NewYork.Teleglobe.net [207.45.196.146] 

 10   238 ms   238 ms   239 ms  jfk-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.230.22] 

 11   255 ms   258 ms   258 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2] 

 12   262 ms   259 ms   260 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50] 

 13   245 ms   243 ms   244 ms  65.124.198.234 

 14     *        *        *


----------



## stonegod

Any news on this? Got a few folks in games that still aren't showing due this buglet. And I can't get to the rpgnet forums (they're not open for viewing).


----------



## Piratecat

So, I've gotten emails from another three people who have been cut off. I still don't know why. Here's a few questions:

- can you get to www.cyberstreet.com?
- can you get to http://www.circvsmaximvs.com?


----------



## Klaus

No and No.

Just like EN World, I can only connect to those sites through a proxy server (currently using 80.58.205.61 for that).


----------



## Piratecat

Claudio, at least one other person having this problem is in South America.

How do you make the proxy server work?


----------



## Morrus

Most of the people I've heard from by email have been from Australia, with a smattering from South America.


----------



## unleashed

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So, I've gotten emails from another three people who have been cut off. I still don't know why. Here's a few questions:
> 
> - can you get to www.cyberstreet.com?
> - can you get to http://www.circvsmaximvs.com?



No, can't reach either via my ISPs normal dynamically assigned IP address, but can reach both through my ISPs proxy server (different IP address range).

My ISP thinks that some IP addresses ranges may be being blocked somewhere along the line, and if they are it seems to be at 63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198], as I get timed out whenever my trace tries to reach it (as do most others by the traceroutes posted here, as it's the next hop after 65.124.198.234). Whether or not IP addresses are being blocked though, that seems to be where the problem is.


----------



## Klaus

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Claudio, at least one other person having this problem is in South America.
> 
> How do you make the proxy server work?



 In Internet Explorer, go to Tools -> Internet Options -> Connections -> Configurations and mark the "Use a proxy server for this connection". Then type in the IP and port of the proxy server you want to use.

A simple Google search for Free Proxy Server List will give you tons of servers to use. You'll have to try a few out and see which ones work best for you.

I only mark the box when I come to EN World, and unmark it when I'm done, to speed things up.


----------



## Legildur

Canberra, Australia.  Problems accessing EnWorld for at least a week now.

MY ISP spent several minutes walking me through some possible fixes a couple of weeks ago.  They were at a loss.  And, like others, I could access EnWorld through the LAN at work (govt dept).

Trace results:

Tracing route to enworld.org [65.127.163.19]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.

  2    30 ms    25 ms    26 ms  cor3.can.connect.com.au [210.8.1.161] 

  3    27 ms    26 ms    25 ms  ge-1-3-0.dst1.can.connect.com.au [210.8.107.145] 

  4    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  so-2-0-0.cre2.can.connect.com.au [202.10.0.147] 

  5    29 ms    26 ms    26 ms  as0.cre1.can.connect.com.au [202.10.0.90] 

  6    28 ms    34 ms    31 ms  as2.cre1.syd.connect.com.au [202.10.0.238] 

  7    28 ms    33 ms    33 ms  as0.cre1.hay.connect.com.au [202.10.0.59] 

  8    33 ms    32 ms    32 ms  so-1-0-0.bdr5.syd.connect.com.au [202.10.4.92] 

  9    31 ms    34 ms    33 ms  p5-0.sybr3.global-gateway.net.nz [203.96.120.121] 

 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 13   194 ms   192 ms   192 ms  sl-st20-la-6-2.sprintlink.net [144.232.154.209] 

 14   192 ms   192 ms   192 ms  144.232.9.18 

 15   191 ms   191 ms   192 ms  bur-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.213.105] 

 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 17   253 ms   251 ms   251 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.46] 

 18   271 ms   269 ms   272 ms  65.124.198.234 

 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 23     *


----------



## Dimwhit

Klaus, I had a similar problem with my own websites. I could get anywhere but the server they resided on. Takes time to clear up.

In the meantime, try calling your ISP and ask if they'll give you a higher-level DNS server (well, two of them) to plug into your network settings. It worked for me. Generally, everyone with the ISP connects to certain DNS servers, but they have others they can give you that might work. But call them and ask if they can connect here. If so, get their DNS info. If not, ask them to look into it (after the 10 minutes it will take to convince them that ENWorld is, in fact, not down for the rest of the world).


----------



## Jurble

Hi all, Im in Melbourne Australia.

at first i thought this was an ISP issue so i got in contact with them (Optus btw for aussies). I then spoke to some friends, also in Aus. It seems Optus and iiNet customers cant access ENworld while Telstra BigPond customers are fine connecting (correct me if im wrong aussies i only checked with a few friends if they could access the site)

When i tried a traceroute in cmd prompt i got : Unable to resolve target system name enworld.org.

I contacted my ISP coz i thought the problem was on their end and i got the reply:



> You can resolve the address but not browse to the website because they are blocking the Optus DNS requests. This is an action taken of their own accord, you will need to contact the administrators of the site to ask they allow the Optus DNS requests for you to gain access.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Steve
> 
> ---------------------------
> OptusNet Cable Support
> http://cable.optusnet.com.au
> 1300 300 693




Obviously you guys arnt purposely blocking so many ppl accessing the site but hopefully this is helpful in some way? 

Also heres my friends traceroute. His ISP is Telstra BigPond and is able to access ENworld normally, BUT his traceroute looks all weird:



> Tracing route to enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  CPE-144-132-120-28.vic.bigpond.net.au [144.132.1
> 20.28]
> 2    14 ms    18 ms    16 ms  10.0.216.1
> 3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 
> 6:34pm GMT+10 13 September




So from the previous posts here im guessing its a problem in one of the servers which connects people to ENworld?

Oh and i also couldnt access those two sites piratecat posted

Hope we can get this cleared up, im missing getting my ENworld fixes!


----------



## Bront

I might suggest using a manual DNS entry and trying one state side.  That may help as well.  You can find those using google pretty easy as well.


----------



## hong

It's working fine for me. I just haven't been here lately because I HATE YOU ALL!


----------



## Nifelhein

Today, after at least one attempt a day, I could connect again, not sure how long this will last though, apprently this is a no win situation, where all we can do is use a proxy, well then, i will check and get one next time the issue comes up.

With this issue i start to wonder if that "Save the Internet" thing actually ins't right on...


----------



## iwatt

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Today, after at least one attempt a day, I could connect again, not sure how long this will last though, apprently this is a no win situation, where all we can do is use a proxy, well then, i will check and get one next time the issue comes up.
> 
> With this issue i start to wonder if that "Save the Internet" thing actually ins't right on...





Thanx for the post at RPGnet Nifelhein.

It's good to be back at ENWorld. Let's hope it lasts.



			
				hong said:
			
		

> It's working fine for me. I just haven't been here lately because I HATE YOU ALL!




Incredible, I even missed this guy.


----------



## Nifelhein

iwatt said:
			
		

> Thanx for the post at RPGnet Nifelhein.
> 
> It's good to be back at ENWorld. Let's hope it lasts.




No problem at all, I do hope it lasts long.



> Incredible, I even missed this guy.




I couldn't agree more, and all in all hong is needed, the voice on the other side, while frequently rejected is what makes the bridge between old ways and new ways.


----------



## Jdvn1

hong said:
			
		

> It's working fine for me. I just haven't been here lately because I HATE YOU ALL!



 You... you really CARE!


----------



## Dimwhit

iwatt said:
			
		

> TIncredible, I even missed this guy.




You want 'im? We can ban him on CM so he spends more time here.


----------



## Capellan

Jurble said:
			
		

> Hi all, Im in Melbourne Australia.
> 
> It seems Optus and iiNet customers cant access ENworld while Telstra BigPond customers are fine connecting (correct me if im wrong aussies i only checked with a few friends if they could access the site)




This is my experience in Brisbane, also.

I expect ENworld to fix this around the time they send out the prizes for the server drive.


----------



## Klaus

It's working! It IS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, ma! Look! No proxy!


----------



## Nifelhein

I will hold all this happiness until i can actually conenct for a whole week in a row, then I will give a aprty, a huge one, you guys will hear it from your corner of the world, not much for Pozas there, but to the others, that will be loud.


----------



## iwatt

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> I will hold all this happiness until i can actually conenct for a whole week in a row, then I will give a aprty, a huge one, you guys will hear it from your corner of the world, not much for Pozas there, but to the others, that will be loud.





Let's cross these fingers, I'm pertty south down here, but maybe you'll here me over the *18 de Septiembre* Holiday that is coming up. Woot, to a 4 day weekend and the hope of uninterrupted ENWorld next week


----------



## Jurble

*pushes at his DNS request *

*it doesnt budge*

*pushes harder*

NGGG!

Dammit! ow....


----------



## humble minion

Looks like South America is happy, but poor old Australia (the Optus-based bits of it, at least) is still marooned and adrift, ENWorldless...


----------



## unleashed

humble minion said:
			
		

> Looks like South America is happy, but poor old Australia (the Optus-based bits of it, at least) is still marooned and adrift, ENWorldless...



Netspace is having no luck yet either.


----------



## iwatt

Just wanting to let you guys know that I've been able to connect to ENworld for the last week without trouble, so apparently the trouble is over down here in SA.


----------



## Erekose13

I think that doghead has given up as connecting from Australia is still impossible.


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think that doghead has given up as connecting from Australia is still impossible.



Yeah, I still can't connect except via a proxy server, but it's not impossible...just a bit of a pain having to switch over to the proxy every time.


----------



## Erekose13

How is that done? I can try to pass the instructions on to doghead.

doh! you passed me in post count again. must be all that di posting you've been up to.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Add me to the list of people with problems....errrr....I mean people experiencing problems.  I too am in Australia (Adelaide to be precise) and cannot access ENWorld through Optusnet.  I can access the site from work (which is why I can post this message).

I didn't notice that there was a problem because I was able to access the site from work.  When I couldn't get to EN World from home I just thought that the server had gone down again.  I imagine that I haven't been able to access ENWorld for as long as everyone else has been having problems.

Here's hoping that the problem will be sorted out soon.  Us Optus users are missing out here.  I may try and do a trace and try and change the proxy at home if I'm computer savvy enough to figure it out.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> How is that done? I can try to pass the instructions on to doghead.
> 
> doh! you passed me in post count again. must be all that di posting you've been up to.



Well, since Klaus already explained it, I'll just quote that, as it's exactly how I do it...well except I use my ISPs proxy server.



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> In Internet Explorer, go to Tools -> Internet Options -> Connections -> Configurations and mark the "Use a proxy server for this connection". Then type in the IP and port of the proxy server you want to use.
> 
> A simple Google search for Free Proxy Server List will give you tons of servers to use. You'll have to try a few out and see which ones work best for you.
> 
> I only mark the box when I come to EN World, and unmark it when I'm done, to speed things up.



Yeah, guess so, though I was ahead before the crash at around the same post count...so just imagine how far ahead I might be by now.


----------



## Bront

I've tried e-mailing Doghead myself, and he hasn't responded yet.


----------



## Erekose13

I'll pass that on to him.  What ISP do you use? doghead is in Victoria too, so if he has the same ISP he might be able to use the same proxy as you.


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'll pass that on to him.  What ISP do you use? doghead is in Victoria too, so if he has the same ISP he might be able to use the same proxy as you.



I'm with Netspace.


----------



## Legildur

Hey, I can access EnWorld again from my home computer!  I've made no changes to my settings, so I presume that the node that was blocking access has resolved itself.

Access from work was never a problem.

I'm located in Canberra, Australia.


----------



## Nifelhein

Gonna report on RPG.net right away!


----------



## unleashed

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey, I can access EnWorld again from my home computer!  I've made no changes to my settings, so I presume that the node that was blocking access has resolved itself.
> 
> Access from work was never a problem.
> 
> I'm located in Canberra, Australia.



Still no luck here in Victoria.


----------



## Legildur

And here's my traceroute:

[sblock=traceroute 24Sep06]Tracing route to enworld.org [65.127.163.19]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.

  2    27 ms    26 ms    28 ms  cor3.can.connect.com.au [210.8.1.161] 

  3    27 ms    25 ms    26 ms  ge-0-3-0.dst1.can.connect.com.au [210.8.107.129] 

  4    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  so-2-0-0.cre2.can.connect.com.au [202.10.0.147] 

  5    29 ms    26 ms    26 ms  as0.cre1.can.connect.com.au [202.10.0.90] 

  6    30 ms    32 ms    34 ms  as2.cre1.syd.connect.com.au [202.10.0.238] 

  7    29 ms    31 ms    32 ms  as0.cre1.hay.connect.com.au [202.10.0.59] 

  8    33 ms    32 ms    33 ms  so-1-0-0.bdr5.syd.connect.com.au [202.10.4.92] 

  9    30 ms    30 ms    32 ms  p5-0.sybr3.global-gateway.net.nz [203.96.120.121] 

 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 13   181 ms   178 ms   178 ms  sl-st20-la-6-2.sprintlink.net [144.232.154.209] 

 14   193 ms   189 ms   190 ms  144.232.9.18 

 15   179 ms   178 ms   179 ms  bur-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.213.109] 

 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 17   243 ms   244 ms   245 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.46] 

 18   274 ms   270 ms   271 ms  65.124.198.234 

 19   271 ms   271 ms   272 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198] 

 20   276 ms   271 ms   271 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19] 



Trace complete.[/sblock]


----------



## Xyanthon

I'll have to try later when I get home.  If not, I'll try the proxy server trick.  I hope one of them works!  I miss my enworld at home!


----------



## Nifelhein

Yesterday and today, for a toal period of about 12 hours, I couldn't get to the site, but now everything is okay again. Keeping my finegrs crossed and prayers.


----------



## Xyanthon

Hrm, apparently still no love for those of us in Okinawa.  Hopefully this is not a permanent thing!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Well I tried the traceroute and proxy server options with no success.

When i typed in the traceroute for EN World in the cmd prompt i got:



> Unable to resolve target system name enworld.org.




It didn't give me anything else like a path so that I could see where it was bombing out.

I also tried about 10 different proxy servers on 3 different sites with no luck.  What is everyone else's results with proxy servers?  Is it very hit and miss or do they work 9 times out of 10?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## unleashed

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I also tried about 10 different proxy servers on 3 different sites with no luck.  What is everyone else's results with proxy servers?  Is it very hit and miss or do they work 9 times out of 10?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Fortunately I've been able to use my own ISP's proxy server to get through, so I didn't have to experiment...guess I'm lucky, considering your experience.


----------



## Legildur

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Well I tried the traceroute and proxy server options with no success.
> 
> What is everyone else's results with proxy servers?  Is it very hit and miss or do they work 9 times out of 10?



I couldn't make proxy servers work either.  But I only tried a couple (including my ISP's).  I've had uninterrupted access to EnWorld for the last 3 days.... so I feel blessed.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

unleashed said:
			
		

> Fortunately I've been able to use my own ISP's proxy server to get through, so I didn't have to experiment...guess I'm lucky, considering your experience.




What ISP are you with unleashed?  I'm with Optus.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Legildur

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What ISP are you with unleashed?  I'm with Optus.



AAPT broadband (in Canberra).


----------



## unleashed

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What ISP are you with unleashed?  I'm with Optus.



I'm with Netspace.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Basically, it looked like Optis needed to connect to a new server... these things take a little while to propogate, but I wouldn't blame them... if was really whatever IPS was failing that was causing the problem.  No reason to blame Optis, just bad info given to them

Yay Australia rejoining us!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Basically, it looked like Optis needed to connect to a new server... these things take a little while to propogate, but I wouldn't blame them... if was really whatever IPS was failing that was causing the problem.  No reason to blame Optis, just bad info given to them
> 
> Yay Australia rejoining us!




I don't know if we have rejoined you yet LightPhoenix.  At least, not completely.  The only reason I am posting is because I can reach EN World from my computer at work.  It looks like some of the people with other ISP's have got back online but I'm pretty sure that all Optus users are still in the dark.  Hopefully they will fix it soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Anyone from Australia have access again?  I'm still in the dark at home.  Internet access at work is helping to keep me sane!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Legildur

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Anyone from Australia have access again?  I'm still in the dark at home.  Internet access at work is helping to keep me sane!



Sorry Olaf.  But my access in Canberra is (now) working perfectly from home.  Thank goodness!


----------



## unleashed

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Anyone from Australia have access again?  I'm still in the dark at home.  Internet access at work is helping to keep me sane!



You're not alone, I still can't get on except via proxy server.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're not alone, I still can't get on except via proxy server.




What is the number and port of the proxy server that you're using unleashed?  I've had no success with any so far and I'm about to go on annual leave for a week so I won't be able to access EN World from work.  Getting a connection from home would be great.  Feel free to e-mail me if you don't want to post the info in this thread.  My address is ac(underscore)marafioti(at)hotmail(dot)com

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout

Edit: Actually e-mail would be better since I won't be able to see this thread after 5pm today!


----------



## unleashed

Well as I've said earlier, I use the proxy server of my own ISP. I don't know how they'd feel about someone who wasn't a customer using it, or even if you could...but you can find it yourself easily enough, as it's in the support section of the Netspace site, under Netspace Account Settings.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well as I've said earlier, I use the proxy server of my own ISP. I don't know how they'd feel about someone who wasn't a customer using it, or even if you could...but you can find it yourself easily enough, as it's in the support section of the Netspace site, under Netspace Account Settings.




Fair enough.  Thanks for letting me know unleashed.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## xmanii

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What is the number and port of the proxy server that you're using unleashed?  I've had no success with any so far and I'm about to go on annual leave for a week so I won't be able to access EN World from work.  Getting a connection from home would be great.  Feel free to e-mail me if you don't want to post the info in this thread.  My address is ac(underscore)marafioti(at)hotmail(dot)com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Olaf the Stout
> 
> Edit: Actually e-mail would be better since I won't be able to see this thread after 5pm today!





Email sent.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

xmanii said:
			
		

> Email sent.




Nothing received as yet.  Hopefully it is still on the way.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Paragon

i'm having the same problem in korea.
for which i started a new thread.
sorry about that.


----------



## Xyanthon

Wahooo!!!!!  For whatever reason, after several weeks, I'm able to get to the boards from home!  I was in the Philippines last week and unable to get to the site but it works fine (for the moment) in Okinawa.


----------



## Erekose13

I am having issues accessing the site from Vancouver Canada now. My issue is a little different however.  When I type in the url, I am redirected to navil.com a pay per click search engine.  When I ping the url from cmd I can get to it. I can get to cyberstreet.com and I can get to Enworld via the IP (thus I am able to post).  Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Erekose13

Never mind I solved it myself.
Start>Run>cmd
Type: ipconfig /flushdns

worked for my issue.


----------



## humble minion

And today marks the two-month anniversary of my being unable to access ENWorld at home.  Yay.  *blows party hooter disconsolately*

I hate Optus.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

xmanii said:
			
		

> Email sent.




Thanks xmanii.  I was able to access the site from home using some of the proxy servers from the site that you e-mailed me.  However it wouldn't let me log in to post which was frustrating.  It felt a little strange.  Like I was here but no-one could see or hear me!    

I'm back at work now where I can get on without a problem.  Still no luck at home though.

Does anyone know some proxy servers where I can post from?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## xmanii

No problem, glad it helped some 


Have you tried making  a new account, while using the proxy? I would try that


----------



## Olaf the Stout

xmanii said:
			
		

> No problem, glad it helped some
> 
> 
> Have you tried making  a new account, while using the proxy? I would try that




I don't think that would make a difference.  The proxy seemed to limit what you could do on webpages.  I couldn't log into my Hotmail account either using the proxy server for example.  I'm not 100% computer savvy but it seemed like it wouldn't let me do things that might use or create a cookie.  I can't remember the error number that it gave when I tried.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Another week and still no access to EN World from my Optus account at home.  I rang tech support to see if they could do anything about it and this is the reply that I received:



> Dear Adam,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Following is the result from our engineering team:
> 
> ---------------------------
> The problem is that both our Sydney and Melbourne name servers are blocked from the nameservers that handle enworld.org. See below details:
> 
> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
> enworld.org.            10467   IN      NS      ns2.cyberstreet.com.
> enworld.org.            10467   IN      NS      ns.cyberstreet.com.
> 
> ;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
> ns2.cyberstreet.com.    60253   IN      A       204.145.237.14
> ns.cyberstreet.com.     148697  IN      A       65.127.163.6
> 
> 
> A successful traceroute from my desktop to ns2.cyberstreet.com:
> 
> [***@*** ~]$  traceroute 204.145.237.14
> traceroute to 204.145.237.14 (204.145.237.14), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  zen1-fe0.gw.optusnet.com.au (203.10.68.225)  1.379 ms  0.534 ms  0.650 ms
> 2  hlp1-pos1.gw.optusnet.com.au (198.142.7.34)  0.855 ms  0.761 ms  0.683 ms
> 3  mas2-pos5-5.gw.optusnet.com.au (198.142.163.213)  1.459 ms  1.413 ms  1.399 ms
> 4  mas3-ge10-1.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.29.141.5)  2.043 ms  1.521 ms  1.461 ms
> 5  203.208.191.5 (203.208.191.5)  148.251 ms  148.561 ms  148.578 ms
> 6  203.208.171.13 (203.208.171.13)  148.915 ms  148.579 ms 203.208.171.1 (203.208.171.1)  148.598 ms MPLS Label=100240 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
> 7  203.208.171.122 (203.208.171.122)  148.791 ms 203.208.173.133 (203.208.173.133)  148.782 ms  160.025 ms MPLS Label=159616 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
> 8  203.208.168.222 (203.208.168.222)  148.659 ms  148.691 ms  148.465 ms
> 9  203.208.168.186 (203.208.168.186)  148.686 ms  148.408 ms  148.457 ms 10  bur-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.213.105)  149.068 ms  148.830 ms  164.154 ms
> 11  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net (67.14.3.10)  212.637 ms  213.195 ms  212.637 ms
> 12  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.46)  217.712 ms  217.992 ms  217.546 ms
> 13  65.124.198.234 (65.124.198.234)  222.138 ms  221.745 ms  221.321 ms
> 14  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com (63.144.217.198)  222.301 ms  223.685 ms  222.631 ms
> 15  204.145.237.14 (204.145.237.14)  222.625 ms  222.660 ms  222.312 ms
> 
> 
> Unsuccessful traceroutes from one of our Sydney DNS servers:
> 
> [***@dns01.syd ~]$ traceroute 204.145.237.14 traceroute to 204.145.237.14 (204.145.237.14), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  mas4-vl300.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.29.132.2)  0.667 ms  1.022 ms  0.322 ms
> 2  mas3-ge1-2.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.29.129.241)  0.218 ms mas3-ge9-3.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.29.129.249)  0.406 ms mas3-ge1-2.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.29.129.241)  0.380 ms
> 3  203.208.148.97 (203.208.148.97)  155.227 ms  147.512 ms  147.468 ms
> 4  203.208.171.65 (203.208.171.65)  147.500 ms 203.208.149.33 (203.208.149.33)  147.794 ms 203.208.171.65 (203.208.171.65)  147.570 ms
> 5  203.208.171.1 (203.208.171.1)  148.094 ms 203.208.171.9 (203.208.171.9)  147.806 ms 203.208.171.13 (203.208.171.13)  148.051 ms MPLS Label=100240 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
> 6  203.208.173.133 (203.208.173.133)  147.775 ms 203.208.171.122 (203.208.171.122)  147.929 ms 203.208.173.133 (203.208.173.133)  147.843 ms MPLS Label=159616 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
> 7  203.208.168.222 (203.208.168.222)  147.817 ms  147.620 ms  196.845 ms
> 8  203.208.168.186 (203.208.168.186)  147.822 ms  147.757 ms  147.995 ms
> 9  bur-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.213.105)  148.122 ms  148.081 ms  148.025 ms 10  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net (67.14.3.10)  211.917 ms  211.695 ms  212.849 ms
> 11  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.46)  217.170 ms  217.772 ms  217.073 ms
> 12  65.124.198.234 (65.124.198.234)  221.564 ms  221.185 ms  221.187 ms
> 13  * * *
> ..
> 30  * * *
> 
> .and a Melbourne DNS server:
> 
> [***@dns01.mel ~]$ traceroute 204.145.237.14 traceroute to 204.145.237.14 (204.145.237.14), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  sun4-vl300.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.132.2)  0.366 ms  0.400 ms  1.102 ms
> 2  sun1-ge0.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.42)  0.533 ms sun1-ge2-1.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.66)  0.220 ms sun1-ge0.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.42)  0.502 ms
> 3  ros1-pos13.gw.optusnet.com.au (211.31.129.86)  15.797 ms  15.534 ms  15.752 ms
> 4  203.208.148.225 (203.208.148.225)  170.185 ms  170.059 ms  170.115 ms
> 5  pax-brdr-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.1.1)  171.367 ms  171.418 ms  171.251 ms
> 6  svl-core-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.205.29)  170.601 ms  170.807 ms  171.228 ms
> 7  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net (67.14.3.10)  233.918 ms  233.788 ms  233.475 ms
> 8  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.46)  238.940 ms  239.147 ms  238.718 ms
> 9  65.124.198.234 (65.124.198.234)  242.574 ms  242.589 ms  242.185 ms 10  * * * ..
> 30  * * *
> 
> As you can see, the router with IP address 65.124.198.234 is not allowing traffic from our DNS servers to pass it. The same results were seen when trying to reach the other name server ns.cyberstreet.com (65.127.163.6).
> ------------------------------
> 
> You may wish to check with your webhost provider to enquire if they have placed any blocks on OptusNet.
> 
> Regards,
> Robyn,
> 
> OptusNet Support Specialist




Does this shed any light on the situation for anyone?  Are us Optus users forever doomed to not be able to access EN World?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## unleashed

That's exactly the same problem I had and reported after checking with Netspace (who came to the same conclusion) nearly 2 months ago when it started happening to me...still no joy here either.


----------



## Piratecat

This is driving me nuts. I'm not a tech guy, and so offer no ideas for resolution - but I wanted to mention that we're looking for one.


----------



## Nifelhein

Good lord, this is one of those things that actually make we realize that internet is a lot more than you and the pages you open...
Sorry to hear you still have trouble guys. Really.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Piratecat said:
			
		

> This is driving me nuts. I'm not a tech guy, and so offer no ideas for resolution - but I wanted to mention that we're looking for one.




Thanks Piratecat.  The help is appreciated.  It's definitely driving me nuts too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## unleashed

Yes, thanks Piratecat, and all those that are looking into resolving the problem.  

It's not driving me quite so nuts, as I can still access ENWorld from home via my ISP's proxy server, but still hoping things will eventually return to normal.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

unleashed said:
			
		

> It's not driving me quite so nuts, as I can still access ENWorld from home via my ISP's proxy server, but still hoping things will eventually return to normal.




On the proxy server note, does anyone know of a proxy server that will actually let me log onto the site.  I found a few proxy server that will let me reach EN World but they won't actually let me log in and post.  Very frustrating.  The only reason you can read this is because I can reach EN World from work.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## xmanii

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> On the proxy server note, does anyone know of a proxy server that will actually let me log onto the site.  I found a few proxy server that will let me reach EN World but they won't actually let me log in and post.  Very frustrating.  The only reason you can read this is because I can reach EN World from work.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Another email sent.


----------



## Capellan

The proxies on this page:

http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html

seem to work OK for ENworld.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

xmanii said:
			
		

> Another email sent.




Thanks xmanii.  I take it that was the e-mail that I received from "Pat"?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## xmanii

Yeppers, that was me.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Capellan said:
			
		

> The proxies on this page:
> 
> http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html
> 
> seem to work OK for ENworld.




Thanks Capellan.  By the way, I love your X-Path Story Hours.  Your sig just reminded me that they were yours.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

It worked!  It's not ideal but I have at least managed to find a proxy server that will let me log in and post to EN World from home.  Thanks guys!    

Hopefully the problem will be fixed soon so that I (and everyone else with this problem) can resume normal transmission.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nifelhein

I will be cross referencing that site on RPG.net to anyone having the same issue that can't come here.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

xmanii said:
			
		

> Yeppers, that was me.




xmanii, did you get the e-mail I sent a few days ago that had the proxy I used?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## xmanii

Yes I did, thanks!


----------

